# my saved from the dump prop.



## frightgirl (Aug 1, 2015)

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1707








I rescued George from the trash. His face was peeling and his head had came off his body. I think he looks good and was excited to give him a makeover.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You need to copy and paste the IMG code into your post for your photo to appear. Refer to this thread for help:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=36928


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Wow! George turned out great!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Wow it's amazing what people throw away. Good rescue!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Way to repurposed!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Well, apparently I'm the only one who can't see him.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I went to frightgirl's site and George was in an album


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

looks great!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Roxy - I couldn't see him either in the original post until BV posted the pic. 

Nice score frightgirl!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Never would have known he was in such bad shape.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great cosmetology job on George. Looks dead as new!


----------



## elputas69 (Oct 27, 2014)

Looks great. Good job!


----------



## Clown Guy (Sep 4, 2015)

I can't believe someone threw that away! I would have saved him too! Nice work!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Great save & makeover:lolkin:


----------

